# School you will be attending



## trajan9 (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought I would start this thread (although I think it may have been started already). I thought it would be nice to know what school everyone has chosen. I will start...

Columbia M.F.A.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

AFI - MFA (Directing)


----------



## MarkChristmas (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn, congratulations! I'm still looking into film school... as of now, it's just films.


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah good one trajan. Let's KEEP THIS THREAD FOCUSED. Just write where you're going! No side convos, lol. 

I will be joining you @ Columbia


----------



## FarhanAli (Apr 22, 2008)

Northwestern - Screenwriting.


----------



## wildernessvoice (Apr 22, 2008)

NYU, M.F.A., Directing


----------



## SJW (Apr 22, 2008)

NYU - MFA in Directing


----------



## Russell Bush (Apr 22, 2008)

UT - MFA Directing/Production


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 22, 2008)

USC - MFA Screenwriting


----------



## spineless (Apr 22, 2008)

Columbia - Film MFA


----------



## placebo (Apr 23, 2008)

USC - MFA Screenwriting.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 23, 2008)

USC - MFA Screenwriting

(probably)


----------



## Ahnser (Apr 23, 2008)

CalArts - MFA Film Directing


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 23, 2008)

Columbia, Film MFA


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 23, 2008)

Chapman MFA Producing


----------



## dude_dogg438 (Apr 23, 2008)

NYU MFA Directing


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought I would start a list and keep updating it with who will be at AFI.  

Please feel free to add your school so we can make one master list!

AFI
---

1. Bandar Albuliwi (Directing)
2. mlucaj (Directing)
3. Zoe (Directing)
4. Robert Scott Wildes (Directing)
5. Maseiya (Cinematography)
6. idolon (Cinematography)
7. pintobeans (Screenwriting)
8. chewbacca (Editing)


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh good idea, Bandar. Here's what I've got for Columbia:

1. d_lefeb
2. trajan9
3. wendja85
4. spineless
5. swilsey
6. Mauricio Leiva
7. stevanlm


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

Also,

If you guys want to add your real names next to your handle, along with an e-mail address that would be great!

That way, if anybody is ever in New York City, they have a place to crash.  Same goes for you guys in New York City, if you ever come to LA for a meeting, etc, you will know somebody and not have to get a hotel room.

This is one way to begin helping each other out across coasts!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 23, 2008)

FEEL FREE TO UPDATE THIS LIST AND EDIT IT WITH YOUR REAL NAME AND CONTACT INFORMATION!

AFI
---

1. Bandar Albuliwi (Directing)
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com

2. mlucaj (Directing)

3. Zoe (Directing)

4. Robert Scott Wildes (Directing)

5. Maseiya (Cinematography)

6. idolon (Cinematography)

7. pintobeans (Screenwriting)

8. chewbacca (Editing)

COLUMBIA
--------

1. d_lefeb

2. trajan9

3. wendja85

4. spineless

5. swilsey

6. Mauricio Leiva

7. stevanlm


----------



## Maseiya (Apr 23, 2008)

AFI
---

1. Bandar Albuliwi (Directing)
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com

2. mlucaj (Directing)

3. Zoe (Directing)

4. Robert Scott Wildes (Directing)

5. Maseiya (Cinematography)
executechimera@gmail.com

6. idolon (Cinematography)

7. pintobeans (Screenwriting)

8. chewbacca (Editing)

COLUMBIA
--------

1. d_lefeb

2. trajan9

3. wendja85

4. spineless

5. swilsey

6. Mauricio Leiva

7. stevanlm


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,


We created a group with Mauricio Leiva in facebook:


"A place for filmmakers from around the globe to meet, network and create." 


This is the link:  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=11564623934


The group's name : The Third Eye



Join us!


----------



## Bane (Apr 23, 2008)

UCLA, MFA Screenwriting


----------



## idolon (Apr 23, 2008)

AFI
---

1. Bandar Albuliwi (Directing)
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com

2. mlucaj (Directing)

3. Zoe (Directing)

4. Robert Scott Wildes (Directing)

5. Maseiya (Cinematography)

6. 'idolon' Colin Akoon (Cinematography)
mail@colinakoon.com
www.colinakoon.com

7. pintobeans (Screenwriting)

8. chewbacca (Editing)

COLUMBIA
--------

1. d_lefeb

2. trajan9

3. wendja85

4. spineless

5. swilsey

6. Mauricio Leiva

7. stevanlm


----------



## idolon (Apr 23, 2008)

sorry Steph
didn't include your email in the addition

AFI
---

1. Bandar Albuliwi (Directing)
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com

2. mlucaj (Directing)

3. Zoe (Directing)

4. Robert Scott Wildes (Directing)

5. Maseiya (Cinematography)
executechimera@gmail.com

6. 'idolon' Colin Akoon (Cinematography)
mail@colinakoon.com
www.colinakoon.com

7. pintobeans (Screenwriting)

8. chewbacca (Editing)

COLUMBIA
--------

1. d_lefeb

2. trajan9

3. wendja85

4. spineless

5. swilsey

6. Mauricio Leiva

7. stevanlm


----------



## JD77 (May 16, 2008)

I'll be attending Columbia! Yay!


----------



## chewbacca (May 16, 2008)

I'll just throw my e-mail address in here, in case anyone cares.

apeemoeller@gmail.com


----------



## Calliegrl03 (May 30, 2008)

Got off the waitlist for NYU!


----------

